# لن يكسر صداقتنا أبداً



## TallyBelle

Hi everyone. A friend sent me this but I don't know what it says. Can anyone translate please?


----------



## elroy

It/He will never break our friendship.


----------



## TallyBelle

Aw that's lovely, thank you.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> will never break


Could it also (by changing the vowels) mean ''will never be broken'' - with friendship as subject?  If not, how would you say ''our friendship will never be broken''? Thank you.


----------



## elroy

No, because صداقة is feminine, so it would need to be تُكْسَر.


----------



## bearded

You are right, elroy.  Thank you.


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> No, because صداقة is feminine, so it would need to be تُكْسَر.



Unless the friend is not a native speaker of Arabic and got the feminine/masculine confused.


----------



## Powells

Actually, the word أبداً is kind of superfluous because لن means “never”. If you omitted أبدًا it would mean the same thing, but أبدًا does add emphasis to لن, so it’s not completely useless.


----------



## elroy

It's not superfluous.  لن means "will not," not "will never."


----------



## bearded

Mahaodeh said:


> Unless the friend is not a native speaker of Arabic and got the feminine/masculine confused.


It happens sometimes even in the best of families.


----------



## fdb

Actually, a 3rd person singular masculine verb followed immediately by a non-personal feminine singular subject is correct classical Arabic.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Do you mean 'subject' as in فاعل (because subject in English does not correspond 100% to the Arabic فاعل)? I can't imagine it, although I'm not dismissing what you say - I simply could not possibly be exposed to ALL classical Arabic text. Could you give a real example? (I mean an extract from a classical text).


----------



## fdb

Wright’s Arabic Grammar, vol. II, p. 289, has a couple of examples from the Qur’an. And yes, with "subject" I mean فاعل.

For example:

فَانظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلُ


----------



## Mahaodeh

Oh yes, you are right. I've actually wondered about that but just did not remember it when I saw your comment.
Thanks.


----------



## elroy

Whether it's technically correct or not, I just want to say that to my ears, لن يُكْسَر صداقتنا sounds absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Interprete

elroy said:


> Whether it's technically correct or not, I just want to say that to my ears, لن يُكْسَر صداقتنا sounds absolutely horrendous.


And, whether it was accepted usage 1200 years ago is completely irrelevant to MSA, it's time people started to come around to that fact and make peace with it... This document doesn't look like an archaeological find, so there is absolutely no reason to believe its author was relying on 7th century grammar.


----------

